# Roscommon Hogs



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

Talking to a friend tonight that farms by Houghtion Lk. He cut a hay field near Roscommon and said it was all dug up by hogs also said that he has seen several in Roscommon County. The DNR has stopped at his farm to inquire about hogs. Might be more hogs than we know about.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

What part of Roscommon County is he farming? I live just south of the Gladwin/Roscommon county borders and the lady to the south of me said that she found some pig $h!t a few weeks ago on thier property. She said it was under thier "bird" feeders. Just curious as to how close they are to the north. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Get them


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

ausable riverboat said:


> Talking to a friend tonight that farms by Houghtion Lk. He cut a hay field near Roscommon and said it was all dug up by hogs also said that he has seen several in Roscommon County. The DNR has stopped at his farm to inquire about hogs. Might be more hogs than we know about.


 What cross roads is he near?Any state land close by?


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

My friend said he has seem several in Maple Valley and the hay field is on the Crawford Roscommom County line


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

My dad's neighbor owns property near the Cut river near M18 and he has seen hogs and hog sign on his property for about 6 or 7 years. Typically it is when a decent buck is on his field and shooting the hog would mess up his deer hunt.

The ones he has on trail cams have a Russian Boar look to them, probably escaped from the high fence area along I75 that is south of there about ten miles.

I am sure that couple years ago someone had a 300 lb hog on the opening day buck pole in Roscommon.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

it is amazing how people run to the places mentioned on m.s. 
there were 3 truck loads of guys out looking around off lansing road by m-18 on tuesday night, they were all loaded up and excited to get some bacon! (lol). what is funny is that i rabbit , coyote, and anything else that moves hunt that area all year long and never ever have seen a sign of a hog in this area. 
s.m.chaser i challenge your dads friend to put pics of these "hogs" on here. 
i have seen way too many cases of mis-identified animals to believe every thing i read. i have seen coyotes get turned into wolves and a bobcat that was dead that the next day the story came back to me as a collared cougar. 

my family has a farm in this area and we have never had any of our fields or roads get tore up by pigs.


----------



## owlswing (Feb 4, 2011)

DITTO.........

The "_yep, ah seen 'em over yonder_" stuff gets tiresome...no pics...no details and when you challenge these claims face to face, ya get nuthin but an empty stare...no Kool-Aid for me thanks.


----------



## ReelEffort2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey, observed a doe with 2 fawns along side the road. The ditch was half full of water and she was having a heck of a time getting her two fawns to follow her across the ditch. Didn't have my camera to get some pics,,,,,,oh,,,, I guess according to some of the prevailing logic presented in this thread my observation must not be factual!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

ReelEffort2 said:


> Hey, observed a doe with 2 fawns along side the road. The ditch was half full of water and she was having a heck of a time getting her two fawns to follow her across the ditch. Didn't have my camera to get some pics,,,,,,oh,,,, I guess according to some of the prevailing logic presented in this thread my observation must not be factual!!!:SHOCKED:


A wonderful example of some of the dim whits on here.... no one can help that every tom, dick, and harry.. go running to sightings, that just goes to show how little they understand the habits of feral hogs.... If I say I saw a group of deer at the corner of two roads, is there gonna be a lineup of cars there? I doubt it... Hogs do not stay in one small are for very long.... by the time it is posted they could very well be 10 miles away..... doesn't mean they were never there...

Clyde


----------

